# Storage container for water



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

This weekend I am planning on picking up two of the gray brute storage containers. One for storing my rodi water and the other for mixing and storing my saltwater. What I was wondering is if there is a safe way for marking the inside of the container so that I know how much water is in it to make it easier for knowing how much salt to add when mixing up my saltwater. Was thinking about using a sharpie but want to make sure that it would be safe. Thanks.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

If you use a flashlight to shine through the container, you could mark the outside?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a bead of aquarium safe silicone in my pale. Works like a charm..just allow 48 hours curing and gas off time before using the pale for water.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i use 2 brute 20 gallon containers and have been estimating half @ 10 gallons. i cant fill them anyways because it makes it to hard to lift out of my bathtub ( where i make my water incase of an overflow ) and across my house with all the weight ( i have a dolly but its at my parents house ) and those lids are not water tight so a half can is much easier to manage. after pre-mixing for atleast 24 hours with a powerhead and heater i usually find my saltwater to be alittle to strong ( salty ) so the extra room in my trashcan allows plenty of space to dilute my salt mixture.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> i use 2 brute 20 gallon containers and have been estimating half @ 10 gallons. i cant fill them anyways because it makes it to hard to lift out of my bathtub ( where i make my water incase of an overflow ) and across my house with all the weight ( i have a dolly but its at my parents house ) and those lids are not water tight so a half can is much easier to manage. after pre-mixing for atleast 24 hours with a powerhead and heater i usually find my saltwater to be alittle to strong ( salty ) so the extra room in my trashcan allows plenty of space to dilute my salt mixture.


 
Definitly could not imagine trying to lift 20 gallons of freshwater let alone 20 gallons of saltwater. Might try maybe marking the outside and see how that works. Going to also see how the dollies for thre brute containers work. I am going to be making my water in the kitchen but hoping that the dollies will work well enough to allow me to move the container with water from the kitcen to the spare room so that I have less clutter sitting in my kitchen dining area.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the dollies work very well vs lifting them speaking from experience lol. i get upset when i forget my water is on. thankfully its in my tub so any overflow doesnt hit the floor but i bucket off a gallon or two and lid it before bringing it to the other room. i usually always end up splashing out some onto my floor, hence my comment about their lids not being water tight above ( or maybe mine is defective or my ability to put it on is lol ) but its never more then a splash that a towel cant handle. your prob. already aware but a few towels are usually a good thing to have handy by the tank.
the down side is if i remember right they are pretty pricey at around $30. for now i only have 1 dolly ( saltwater bucket doesnt move much from its spot ) but one day ill prob. bite into getting another one just for convienance.


----------

